# SIP 01332 10 inch Professional Cast Iron Table Saw



## Pedro (7 Jan 2014)

Hi
I have seen this saw (SIP 01332 10 inch Professional Cast Iron Table Saw) advertised on ebay and from SIP for around £1000.00. Can anyone please give me some advice on whether it is a good buy?
I am building a new garage and looking to set up a workshop.
Thanks in advance

Pedro


----------



## MMUK (7 Jan 2014)

Personally I'd buy the Bosch for half the price


----------



## carlb40 (7 Jan 2014)

Pretty sure Dodge on here uses one along with a few other members. Hopefully they will spot it and reply


----------



## RogerP (7 Jan 2014)

MMUK":2h3iv7qw said:


> Personally I'd buy the Bosch for half the price


... but there's no comparison. The Bosch has an ali table and a horrid noisy brush motor, whereas the SIP has a cast iron table an induction motor and a cabinet stand. Chalk and cheese.


----------



## Pedro (7 Jan 2014)

Thank you for you replies


----------



## carlb40 (7 Jan 2014)

After a quick search on here for Dodge, sip saw. This and many others turned up, might help you out a bit. 
https://www.google.com/url?q=http://www ... LfF2M2pIhA


----------



## MMUK (7 Jan 2014)

RogerP":2nvka1ua said:


> MMUK":2nvka1ua said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd buy the Bosch for half the price
> ...




Have you used the Bosch? It may have a brushed motor but it isn't noisy in the least.

And what's wrong with an alu table? Is it just cast iron snobbery I see here?


----------



## siggy_7 (7 Jan 2014)

The 01332 is quite a respected saw, it's essentially the same as the Axminster AW10BSB2 (£800 at Axminster). Off eBay - is that a new machine? If not then it's pricey, if it is new then £200 more than the bare saw from Axminster but depends if you get the extension tables or sliding table with it.


----------



## SteveF (7 Jan 2014)

will this help?

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk ... 1.4/153396

Steve


----------



## fretnot (7 Jan 2014)

I bought the axminster version of this saw it is somewhat agricultural and may benefit from a larger motor but it does what it says on the box and needed no adjustment right out of the box, 

it also has a three year guarantee the aditonal cast tables that you can buy as an extra are well worth having, but the jury is still out on the £400 sliding table option I don't want to say to much before I have had the chance to fettle it..take a good look at it and put a little weight on it and make your own mind up..


overall good value recommended


----------



## RogerP (7 Jan 2014)

fretnot":367koym4 said:


> I bought the axminster version of this saw it is somewhat agricultural and may benefit from a larger motor...........



The iTech version (is it basically the same thing?) has a 2.2kw (3hp) motor

http://tinyurl.com/ox6t4ab


----------



## Pedro (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks in advance for the advice

This saw has a large cast iron table and comes complete with two cast iron extension tables and a cabinet stand.


----------



## RogerP (7 Jan 2014)

Pedro":2dbim0n2 said:


> Thanks in advance for the advice
> 
> This saw has a large cast iron table and comes complete with two cast iron extension tables and a cabinet stand.


That particular make and model is available cheaper elsewhere.....

http://www.kendaltools.co.uk/cgi-bin/tr ... d_SIP01332 

..... might been even better deals with a bit of net-searching.


----------



## fretnot (7 Jan 2014)

The itech is not the same at all it may look the same with a passing glance but the itech is not the same quality I have first hand experience and have one sitting on my drive awaiting collection by s&s as I write this..

do not buy the itech machine


----------



## RogerP (7 Jan 2014)

fretnot":1vuf0dhk said:


> The itech is not the same at all it may look the same with a passing glance but the itech is not the same quality I have first hand experience and have one sitting on my drive awaiting collection by s&s as I write this..
> 
> do not buy the itech machine


Useful info. Please expand.


----------



## Pedro (7 Jan 2014)

Many thanks Roger
Looks like its £100.00 cheaper on that website. I think I will go for it in a couple of weeks, just waiting for my garage door to come.
Always best to ask the guys in the know

P


----------



## SteveF (7 Jan 2014)

is the one i posted not cheapest ?

Steve


----------



## SurreyHills (7 Jan 2014)

Steve

The one you posted a link for is not the same model. The Costco one is a lower spec saw package.
Andy


----------



## SteveF (7 Jan 2014)

sorry 

i thought was same as 01332

Steve


----------



## Bluekingfisher (8 Jan 2014)

If you are looking to spend around a grand then take a look at the Woodford Woodworking machinery site. The proprietor, Roy Arrowsmith ?? sells two cabinet saw for that kind of money. I have one and my buddy has the other. Both of which I consider to be far superior to the SIP saw. Just my opinion of course but worth a look at his site and perhaps a chat with him.

These are both full sized 3 HP saws and weighing in at around 230Kg so perhaps not suited to a small garden shed shop but if you are in that kind of price range the money will buy you a good saw.

http://woodfordwm.co.uk/102103Xcaliburtest.pdf

http://woodfordwm.co.uk/ 

click on the link in the box at the bottom of the page where it says woodfordtooling.com this will show you the other saw he has for sale.

In addition you can buy accessories for this saw, such as stacked dado heads and arbour extensions for these saws.

Good luck.

David


----------



## Dodge (8 Jan 2014)

Pedro,

Sorry only just logged in after a few busy days and as others have said - yes I do have a cast iron topped SIP Table saw. Mine is the slightly larger 12" model though which I have now been using for several years and it hasnt given me any trouble whatsoever.

Prior to having the 12" saw that I am currently using did actually have an 01332 10" model that was equally as good and reliable, and when I upgraded having used it for about 6 years sold it to a friend who is still using it to this day.

If you find yourself in Norfolk and not to far from my workshop you would be welcome to pop in, have a look at it and give it a hands on try if you like, whilst the larger model they are ultimately the same machine - coffee supplied of course!!

Rog


----------



## Myfordman (8 Jan 2014)

Bluekingfisher":25qk4bac said:


> If you are looking to spend around a grand then take a look at the Woodford Woodworking machinery site. The proprietor, Roy Arrowsmith ?? sells two cabinet saw for that kind of money. I have one and my buddy has the other. Both of which I consider to be far superior to the SIP saw. Just my opinion of course but worth a look at his site and perhaps a chat with him.
> 
> These are both full sized 3 HP saws and weighing in at around 230Kg so perhaps not suited to a small garden shed shop but if you are in that kind of price range the money will buy you a good saw.
> 
> ...



+1 for Excalibur saws. I have one and I know of three other happy owners too


----------



## Pedro (8 Jan 2014)

Hi David

Many thanks for your reply, I will a look at your recommended site and hopefully post another reply.

Peter


----------



## Lons (8 Jan 2014)

Hi Pedro

I bought my SIP 01332 a number of years ago from West Skelton Services, Dumfries and it's been an excellent, reliable saw.

Bob


----------



## Pedro (9 Jan 2014)

Hi Rog
If I am ever down your I would love to pop in

I keep swaying to this saw

Will keep you updated. Many thanks for your advice

Peter


----------



## Louie10 (11 Jan 2020)

The SIP 01332 10 inch Professional Cast Iron Table Saw. 

Firstly I have owned this saw now for just over three years, I am a cabinet maker and I specialize in one of bespoke designs, so after daily use I believe I can share my experiences with you of what the SIP10 has offered. 
Solid, the big saw is extremely heavy and Solid, for me running all kinds of large and heavy lengths of hardwood and sheet material over my table saw creates in me a feeling of certainty. 
Size, the table saws surface area is huge, with the centre table machined in cast iron and both side tables also constructed using cast iron altogether the table is massive and flat, I have a straight edge and I have placed this over the castings and they are near perfect. 
Power, the big saw is fitted with a quiet 3hp induction motor and cuts through anything, I tend to use a slower feed rate when cutting oaks, Oroko, mahogany etc I do use a good Freud high count tooth blade that leaves a great finish. 
Fence, an aluminium affair which locks solidly both on the front rail and the smaller back rail. This is where improvements could be made, saw dust can get into the front rail and if not carefull could through the fence out of square, you simply have to watch for this and brush away the debris if you do show care here then the fence will indeed lock down rock solid and perfectly straight cuts will be offered. 
And finally Cost, here is where I would suggest makes this saw almost perfect, within the package the saw offers a very powerful motor at 3hp, main cast iron centre table accompanied by two cast iron side tables, not dreadful pressed steel, an excellent fence locking at front and back, just watch out for debris getting trapped, the saw is very solid with a completely inclosed cabinet. I cannot speak for the future but I can certainly vouch for the last three years while using this big saw, it's Solid, powerful, accurate And as most table saws changing the basic blade it arrives with to a much better cutting blade will take this saw from good to pretty amazing, would i recommend? A resounding YES, a very well priced, good table saw that should offer years of use to its users, is it perfect, ALMOST, thankyou for reading and I hope this short review may help someone out there thinking of purchasing. Regards Louie from Ulster Workshops UK


----------



## Lons (11 Jan 2020)

Just to back up what I posted previously I guess I've had mine for probably 15 years or so now and would see no reason to change it. As Louie says, it's solid as a rock, cuts through anything and has never let me down, I also use Freud blades btw and a zero clearance insert.

I did think about the sliding table but would have taken too much room and though I fitted the wheel option I rarely move the saw. I've since fitted a small removable out table to the back and on one side a full length fold away router table.

The one thing that disappointed me is dust collection which is poor, my own fault that I never got around to modifying the inside of the cabinet as other members have done but the saw really should have better collection from the factory. I guess at the price point the alternative machines aren't any better though.


----------



## AndrewR86 (12 Jan 2020)

Hi folks,

Sorry to piggyback the post...hope it’s ok with the admin.

I’ve just finished restoring a second hand SIP 01332. It’s a great piece of kit that I picked up for £300. A couple of bits missing but nothing that couldn’t be sorted. The last piece that I am struggling with with the fence. It is very sloppy with a lot of play. I can’t keep it Square front and back. The closest I can get is to tension the grip to the point it takes very little to lock the fence down. Doesn’t seem right. I’ve stripped it all down and cleaned it. Does anyone have any photos of their fence assembly? That I can compare with? It feels like there is something missing from the pad that runs along the guide rail.

Hope this makes sense. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lons (13 Jan 2020)

Here's my fence upside down yours looks ok to me.
As far as I remember you adjust the tension by tightening the locknut in the third pic just a little at a time until it's tight, just a matter of feel if I remember.


----------



## GrahamF (14 Jan 2020)

fretnot":15awzqpw said:


> The itech is not the same at all it may look the same with a passing glance but the itech is not the same quality I have first hand experience and have one sitting on my drive awaiting collection by s&s as I write this..
> do not buy the itech machine



Can you explain?

I've had the iTech version for a few years and, having first looked at the overpriced SIP, am pretty certain it is the same except for colour. The wheel kit which came with it was a SIP boxed part and so was the spare riving knife which I bought to cut down. Have never regretted buying the iTech, it does what I want.


----------



## nev (14 Jan 2020)

GrahamF":1rc9373b said:


> fretnot":1rc9373b said:
> 
> 
> > The itech is not the same at all it may look the same with a passing glance but the itech is not the same quality I have first hand experience and have one sitting on my drive awaiting collection by s&s as I write this..
> ...



Don't hold your breath, Fretnot hasn't visited the site since 2014


----------



## GrahamF (14 Jan 2020)

AndrewR86":2zezm933 said:


> Hi folks,
> Sorry to piggyback the post...hope it’s ok with the admin.
> It feels like there is something missing from the pad that runs along the guide rail.
> Hope this makes sense. Thanks in advance!



Just compared mine with the photos posted and can't see any differences. Only thing which comes to mind - are the rails mounted too low so the fence is sitting on the table and not clamping properly?


----------



## Lons (14 Jan 2020)

Graham
Just been out and checked mine again so here are a couple of picks with the fence clamped tight. maybe your pad is worn although I'd have thought you could take up wear with the adjustment nut.

There is a gap on mine of less than 1mm between bottom of fence and table, I don't know if it should be there or not but mine clamps perfectly.


----------



## GrahamF (14 Jan 2020)

Lons":dkehi9jd said:


> Graham
> Just been out and checked mine again so here are a couple of picks with the fence clamped tight. maybe your pad is worn although I'd have thought you could take up wear with the adjustment nut.



Hi Lons, mine is OK, it's Andrew who has the problem. G.


----------



## Lons (14 Jan 2020)

GrahamF":176kam74 said:


> Lons":176kam74 said:
> 
> 
> > Graham
> ...


Sorry Graham, must learn to read properly, maybe my missus is right and I can't multitask, trying to watch footie at the same time. :lol:


----------



## AndrewR86 (14 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the advice guys.

My fence is sitting off the table, plenty of clearance. 





Only thing I can think that could be causing the issue is the plate at the back is bent. Possibly over tensioned at some stage. Will have a go at straightening it because as it is right now there is a lot of play in the entire fence.





Thanks again for your input. If anything else pops to mind please fire it my way!


----------



## Louie10 (10 Apr 2021)

Lons said:


> Just to back up what I posted previously I guess I've had mine for probably 15 years or so now and would see no reason to change it. As Louie says, it's solid as a rock, cuts through anything and has never let me down, I also use Freud blades btw and a zero clearance insert.
> 
> I did think about the sliding table but would have taken too much room and though I fitted the wheel option I rarely move the saw. I've since fitted a small removable out table to the back and on one side a full length fold away router table.
> 
> The one thing that disappointed me is dust collection which is poor, my own fault that I never got around to modifying the inside of the cabinet as other members have done but the saw really should have better collection from the factory. I guess at the price point the alternative machines aren't any better though.





Lons said:


> Just to back up what I posted previously I guess I've had mine for probably 15 years or so now and would see no reason to change it. As Louie says, it's solid as a rock, cuts through anything and has never let me down, I also use Freud blades btw and a zero clearance insert.
> 
> I did think about the sliding table but would have taken too much room and though I fitted the wheel option I rarely move the saw. I've since fitted a small removable out table to the back and on one side a full length fold away router table.
> 
> The one thing that disappointed me is dust collection which is poor, my own fault that I never got around to modifying the inside of the cabinet as other members have done but the saw really should have better collection from the factory. I guess at the price point the alternative machines aren't any better though.


Hi Lons, yes great reply, the dust collection on most table saws is poor, I currently have the Laguna fusion 3, a stunning saw, possibly the best I have ever used and had but the dust collection is poor, and once in a while I have to remove the motor box cover to empty the cabinet that fills with sawdust, but when it comes to super accurate cutting the big 3 really does the biz!


----------

